# Galveston SwapMeet/Rodgathering/and Fishin'...Fall 2008..



## mlv (Oct 12, 2007)

*O.K.Guys.....*
*Lets get something started......I suggest we have a swapmeet/rodgathering/fishing trip in Galveston.....*
*I thing September/October would be good months....and give us time to plan for it....*
*We are going to need a free place to set up a swapmeet, and rod gathering.....*
*So...lets get the ball rollin......*
*Lets hear the ideas and suggestions......*

*ML....:texasflag *


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Count me in. Maybe some folks that live in/around Galveston would have some ideas for a venue. Everybody has some old stuff that will probably never use but to good to throw away. Good idea Mary Lou. Maybe a little 2cool rodbuilders c,p&r fishing tourney. Sure, there's a lotta builders out there but do we know how to use them? LOL. Like mlv says post up with ideas or suggestions.


----------



## fishaholic2 (Feb 10, 2008)

i have 5 acres on the west end down by jb with a shop on it. i don't mind offering my place


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

Count me in. Maybe we could some BBQ or a fishfry. I don't have much stuff ro swap but I may have by Sep[t. or Oct.
PFD


----------



## Terrynj (Jun 27, 2006)

Count me in too! I don't leave much laying around ....it always ends up being used! lol I do have some rods I would like to get rid of (Castaway; Allstar stuff, old reels) I guess we need to make sure the 2coolers understand its open to everyone and not just rod builders? BBQ, fishfry, fishing + Galveston= heaven
Maybe Badhabit would show up too?


----------



## Shieldski (Dec 2, 2007)

Count me in for sure. I have a bunch stuff I'd like to get rid of.


----------



## Shieldski (Dec 2, 2007)

I see no need for it to be closed to only rod builders.


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

I'm in! 

FA that would be cool. ML Sept - Oct would be a great time. The fishing is as good as it gets around here about then.


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

I am just down the beach would be willing to bring whatever is needed, chip in with food, a keg ;-0


----------



## Terrynj (Jun 27, 2006)

FA and Westend keg definately are in!


----------



## mrrwally (Mar 16, 2006)

*Swap Meet*

When you get a definite plan let me know and I will help you advertise your event in the RodCrafters Journal and on the Guild website.


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

mrrwally said:


> When you get a definite plan let me know and I will help you advertise your event in the RodCrafters Journal and on the Guild website.


I will post the event on my website as well, my sister is in marketing and can push the event on Capt. JK over with Galveston Daily News and other publications. Even have a connection w/ Texas Outdoors Journal so give me a heads up and keep me in the loop as well!


----------



## Terrynj (Jun 27, 2006)

Wow that is great Westend and Ron! As this develops we could use help like you have available. This could really be fun!


----------



## Steve Gardner (Mar 23, 2008)

Would love to attend but that time frame is some of my heaviest tournament commitments


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Terrynj said:


> Wow that is great Westend and Ron! As this develops we could use help like you have available. This could really be fun!


Ditto. And thanks to you both. We've got a little time on this so maybe we should check the tide, solunar and moon tables to see when would be a good weekend. Just on the offchance somebody wanted to go fishing also. LOL.


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

If we do it here in freeport I can cover the location right on the water ,the city has 2 or three locations that they rent for weddings and meetings and being that I work for the city I can get it for free once a year . If we can set a date I'll reserve the building.................................DAVE


----------



## Sharkbite (Dec 16, 2004)

Count me in.


----------



## mrrwally (Mar 16, 2006)

*Swap Meet*

Could this be a two day event with workshops and fishing opportunities? As an official Texan now I might consider going down there for the fishing(if someone would take me) and more of the workshops of the caliber you had at FTU. That brew part sounds good too. How about some Wisconsin Brats & Cheese curds?
 Ron


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

Ron If you make it, I'll darn sure get you out. So come on back!


----------



## mlv (Oct 12, 2007)

*Month and Date....*

*OK Guys.....*
* We need to come up with a definate month and date for our gatherting in Galveston....lets get some input...*
* I would like October.......*



*ML...:texasflag *


----------



## Terrynj (Jun 27, 2006)

OK, here is the fishing data for that time period:

Full moon Aug 16, Sept 15, Oct 14
New Moon Aug 1, Aug 30, Sept 29, Oct 28

good current: August doesn't show to have many days with very strong current and is usually hot and no wind. September shows 20 & 21 to have good currents (before last phase of moon) and I don't have the table yet for Oct, but my guess would be Oct 4th & 5th; 18th & 19th..
On a personal note, Debbi and I go to Renaissance every weekend and it starts in Oct, So I would prefer September.


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

Septembers good for me also Terry.


----------



## remedo (Nov 26, 2005)

I'm in. I'll think of something to bring by then.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

I vote for the late Sept. new moon..... Mostly cause Sept. can still be terribly hot so (IMO) the later the better. Also I like new moons for fishing. Lets see Terry, I'd like to put in an order for new moon,4 tide days w/lotta movement and at least 3 days of gentle southeasterlies. Oh yeah make sure the solunar tables have long and high peak periods too and NO HURRICANES. A person has got to maximize their opportunities ya'know. lol,,,,,Jim


----------



## Terrynj (Jun 27, 2006)

pg542 said:


> Oh yeah make sure the solunar tables have long and high peak periods too and NO HURRICANES. A person has got to maximize their opportunities ya'know. lol,,,,,Jim


It looks like the best weekend tides will be the 20th/21rst of September. The new moon is the 29th, but the currents don't look as good!
and I predict southerly winds <10mph and no hurricanes.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Sounds good to me but ,I'm pretty flexible....except on that hurricane part. Surfchunkn 6 and bait straight into 90mph winds is hard enough but the spray really burns my eyes.,,,,,Jim


----------



## BigJohnBlair (Apr 18, 2006)

For sure count me in.........I will be happy to help in anyway........Big John


----------



## Bill Batson (Dec 3, 2007)

Let me know the dates and I will look at my schedule as I may be in the area. I usually come down that way a few times a year to meet with our OEM accounts. I really enjoy these types of gatherings and the folks that attend are always class individuals. I will at least donate a few door prizes for all to have a chance to win. 
Please keep me posted>>

Bill Batson 
CEO
Batson Enterprises
Rainshadow/Forecast/ALPS product lines
877-875-2381
www.batsonenterprises.com
[email protected]


----------



## BigJohnBlair (Apr 18, 2006)

Hey guys, Any of those dates sound good to me...I will come down in my school bus which is my rod shop so we can work on stuff people need. If that is OK. I am new to this site bute this sounds good. I am retired so any day is good.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

pg542 said:


> Sounds good to me but ,I'm pretty flexible....except on that hurricane part. Surfchunkn 6 and bait straight into 90mph winds is hard enough but the spray really burns my eyes.,,,,,Jim


I can't believe nobody bit on that 90mph winds part. You guys are slippin'. ,,,,Jim


----------



## Terrynj (Jun 27, 2006)

Bill, we would be tickled to have you down here. We will try to get a date settled so we can start firming things up. Some Batson door prizes would be awesome. Boy an RX8+ Bass Blank would sure make a sweet door prize!









Terry


----------



## remedo (Nov 26, 2005)

I'd Go for sure.


----------



## mlv (Oct 12, 2007)

*Hey Guys....*
* We don't want to have this post get lost in the shuffle....could a moderator, please, move this to the top and put a "sticky" on it .....*

*Thank You.. *
*ML:texasflag *


----------

